# White paws+melting snow=ugh! Help



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips on how to keep white paws/belly white in this wet, muddy weather? I have tried all kinds of wipes, rinsing in the tub, etc and her paws get very dingy looking quickly. She just had a bath Sunday evening and she already looks in need of another one. I'm trying to be careful not to bathe her more than once/week but she gets so dirty so fast.

We do go out many times/day and I do clean them off everytime we come in but they turn a brownish/yellow color. Should I use shampoo just on her feet between baths or just rinse off or use wipes?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can DEFINITELY rinse her feet off between baths... In fact, it's a good idea so that you get any road salt off her feet. It may do a good enough job just to thoroughly spray her feet, then throw a little conditioner on them. If that's not enough, you can whiten them up by using a shampoo like Biogroom Superwhite. It's very gentle, and works well. (If she gets really dingy, you can "pre-treat" by putting the shampoo on full strength and allowing it to sit for 5 minutes and then bathe her the way you normally would.

I don't like to use sprays containing silicone, but this time of year, I sometimes give Kodi's feet and belly a light spritz of Ice on Ice after his bath, because it keeps the dirt from sticking to him quite so much.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I find that if I dust the pups under bellies and paws with cornstarch it stops the wet from adhering to the fur, mind you ,you have to put a lot on and rub it in, it can be rather dusty,but it does help.You have to put it on when they are clean, and keep on reapplying it.When they come in after a wet walk try to let them dry off naturally and then brush them out when they are dry, hopefully the fur won't look so dirty so quickly.Oh sorry I kept writing they![I was thinking of my own two] I mean she.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for the replies-I was a little worried using shampoo so often would dry out her skin. I was using the wipes but they don't get the paws really clean.

I had no idea there were so many uses for cornstarch! I recently read on another thread that it can be used to help get mats out so I bought a large container of it. Now I have another use (I think I read it helps with tear stains too).


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What kind of corn starch is everyone using? Just the stuff you cook with? Johnson& Johnson baby powder cornstarch?


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Maggie is mostly chocolate but she's got white paws and part of her face, I can totally feel your pain!! Her feet have been getting so dingy looking!!! I have been running them under the sink when she comes in real dirty. Today I shampooed her paws b/c they were just filthy. She's going to the groomer Friday, but I still had to do it I couldn't stand to look at those dirty paws. Plus the mulch and little leaves get matted into her hair. oh the joys of this time of year!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> What kind of corn starch is everyone using? Just the stuff you cook with? Johnson& Johnson baby powder cornstarch?


I just use the regular yellow package of Argo Corn Starch from the grocery store.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Pam, You want to use the corn starch you would cook with, not the fancy baby powder type, that is different. Just cheap cornstarch.

My girl Misty, I many up date my old thread has been chewing her feet for two months and I have been using a spray and she is most times in a cone. My vet now believes its a allergy and maybe seasonal or it could be contact, contact is rare. She is now on Temeral-P taper, 3 days then, every other day for three times, then 1/2 tablet every other day for a total of 14 tablets total and an antibiotic for 14days and a 3 combo spray for 14 days. If she has trouble after spring, spring is really heavy pollen here it is a heavy yellow residue that clings to everything, it has already started, you just can't see it, we will take her to NCS vet school for allergy testing (they put them out). I had this done in CA for my Lhasa who is the Allergy king, it takes two years of shots after. He had no more problems until I moved to NC and here it is seasonal so I did not put him through it (cheaper to have done here). It is doubtful my girl has food allergy's and they are rare and not true allergys (doesn't mean there not a problem) she gets no wheat, or wheat gluten, soy, or corn. Meat allergys are also rare but, if the chicken, duck, beef or fish, yes some farmed fish has been fed corn this can be a problem. I don't often post about the allergys because most everyone is looking for a quick cure or some put their pups on steroids (this destroys their organ's over time) forever because I know that it is hell when they scratch and scratch. We do not feed the above things because of the Lhasa who is allergic to wheat, wheat gluten and corn we did not know about the corn until we moved here Boo Boo kept chowing down on the bird food and getting a rash and blowing up on in size. I thought I would share my experience in case their are people out there in allergy hell. Also one flea bite for Boo Boo is hell for all of us, you can see the spot it will grow to a dime size raised spot and he will scratch and chew and pull his hair out all night, I put a shirt on him so he does not scratch and bite and bloody his torso. Also in the dry season now. I must run a humidifier all night or all the time the fireplace is burning. Allergys are very difficult to deal with and it takes time to get a routine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Jullie, So sorry I got off on the whole allergy thing I forgot why I started talking about them, the allergy told me to was Misty's feet everytime she goes out, even if its over 10 times a day. I was told to use a shallow dish with warm water and wet and shampoo each foot getting deep down and spreading the pads with my fingers letting each soak for at least one minute, then use new clean water in the shallow dish for each foot. Then I can dry with a towel or blow dryer on low heat, or no heat. So I have been told it is ok to wash the feet many times a day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Jullie, So sorry I got off on the whole allergy thing I forgot why I started talking about them, the allergy told me to was Misty's feet everytime she goes out, even if its over 10 times a day. I was told to use a shallow dish with warm water and wet and shampoo each foot getting deep down and spreading the pads with my fingers letting each soak for at least one minute, then use new clean water in the shallow dish for each foot. Then I can dry with a towel or blow dryer on low heat, or no heat. So I have been told it is ok to wash the feet many times a day.


Incidentally, my vet told me that there is no such thing as washing a dog with a skin problem too often, as long as you are using a non-irritating, non-drying shampoo. He wasn't talking about Kodi, because (knock on wood) we haven't had any skin problems. But just in general. So my vet and your seem to be on the same page!


----------

